# they said yes



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

had appointment at glasgow last  night and they said yes. we can do donor using my wee sisters eggs. I am so happy. we cant start till july as i had OHSS after tx in istanbul in feb and was on huge doses of drugs wee sister is going to ibiza in june. so we will just have to be patient till then. we have to go for counselling and all the screening again as its been a year since i ahve had tx in glasgow. we will be synchronising out cycles before that not sure when they start that. its all very exciting just have to pray now that it is going to work.
kim xxxxxx


----------



## hobbesy (Nov 22, 2006)

Thats fantastic news. Make sure you keep us all updated. Will keep my fingers crossed everything runs smoothly for you

Keri -x-


----------

